# *important* Maya Wrap Rs ring... *important*



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi all

since so many of ya'll are MW RS fans...
http://www.mayawrap.com/ring.php

I have 1 of their RS's in that batch thats currently under investigation...im curious how it'll end up.

Umm Ibi


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## sheilajolene (Oct 11, 2006)

Mine is suspect now...


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the bump! I had not seen this originally.

Thankfully, my MWRS is not suspect. Hooray!


----------



## sasha44 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a bum sling


----------



## yeahwhat (Feb 10, 2007)

Crap. I have a hotsling I can use too, but baby and I prefer the maya wrap.


----------



## sheilajolene (Oct 11, 2006)

What's the word on this? I thought they said we'd know by last friday and so far, no news.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

I suggest u follow the disc on TBW becos its more indepth than on here.


----------



## prairiemommy (Sep 25, 2003)

Mine is so old it's not a part of that. It's from 2000, when my 7 yo was a baby!

Thanks for the notice though!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

You can find the latest information on Maya's investigation at their website:

http://www.mayawrap.com/ring.php

Def. worth reading.


----------



## UlrikeDG (Sep 4, 2002)

Thanks, Quirky!


----------



## Aquafina (Oct 2, 2006)

Intresting...I luv my Maya


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

They have recalled their ring slings for the same problem before.

It kind of makes me lose faith in a company that has had the same problem more than once.


----------



## UlrikeDG (Sep 4, 2002)

Anyone else REALLY impatient for this to be resolved? My baby is due next month, and I really need to replace my missing Maya Wrap before he/she arrives. Hubby is deploying, and I can't imagine being a full time single parent with a newborn without a really good ring sling (I have a Maya Pouch and a Didymos, also).


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

I just checked mine and its not a part of this. Thank goodness!


----------



## sheilajolene (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm really pissed about this. They are not recalling yet, so I am stuck without a sling until they decide what to do. It's frustrating since I also own no stroller.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prairiemommy* 
Mine is so old it's not a part of that. It's from 2000, when my 7 yo was a baby!

Thanks for the notice though!

I bought mine in 1999 and it has the skinny rings that were part of a recall where you could send it back and get the thick rings. I just kept the skinny ones since it was working fine for us.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I apparenlty got in just under the radar. Lot number 561 and under are all right... ours is lot number 561.


----------



## elijahsmama1 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm sure mine is fine it's from Lot #539, yet it doesnt' have an etched M on it at all. Does anyone know why this would be? I looked over both rings around and around and around and there is no M







...Hope this is resolved soon for all you mamas that have one in question....


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
I apparenlty got in just under the radar. Lot number 561 and under are all right... ours is lot number 561.

How can I find out about a previous recall? I have two older slings.







:


----------



## 2crazykids (Jun 19, 2005)

I am soooo glad that mine is from 2002 and not part of this b/c I use it everyday with my LO that I babysit. I'd be lost w/out it!


----------



## UlrikeDG (Sep 4, 2002)

It's updated!


----------

